# Spider inside our monitor.



## Sue Ellen (15 Jun 2009)

There is a tiny red spider inside our computer monitor since yesterday and he is driving me mad    Constantly going backwards and forwards and he won't get lost permanently.

This is not the first spider that has wandered in there but the other poor guy died much quicker.

What's a girl ('ol one) to do


----------



## DavyJones (15 Jun 2009)

Heard a story once about an old woman who had a similar problem, heres what she did, maybe you could apply it to your monitor.

[FONT=arial, helvetica, homerton]There was an old woman who swallowed a bird,
    How absurd! to swallow a bird,
    She swallowed the bird to catch the spider,
    That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
    She swallowed the spider to catch the fly,
    I don't know why she swallowed the fly,




[/FONT]


----------



## callybags (15 Jun 2009)

Send in your mouse after it?

Does he come out when you're on the web?


----------



## UptheDeise (15 Jun 2009)

Didn't that old woman also swallow a cat to catch the bird? I'm sure that riggled and giggled inside her.


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

no, the first thing she did was to swallow the spider, that wriggled and twiggled and jiggled inside her.

Only then did she swallow the bird.

Sue Ellen, how bloody old and large is your monitor?!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Sue Ellen, how bloody old and large is your monitor?!!



Actually its quite a small flat screen.  There are just loads of those tiny red spiders around at the moment.  They're usually outside only but this fool wandered inside and yes he's still running around in there


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

I can't understand how he got in there Sue!! Are you sure its not just a computer *BUG*??!!!


----------



## onq (16 Jun 2009)

Its the new austerity measures from Fianna Fáil.

Its not a World Wide Web any more - its unplugged, so we need local spiders to weave it!


----------



## Towger (16 Jun 2009)

I once came across mice nesting in the case, causing all sorts of random crashes


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2009)

onq said:


> its the new austerity measures from fianna fáil.
> 
> Its not a world wide web any more - its unplugged, so we need local spiders to weave it!


 
 Very Good!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jun 2009)

Any update on the spider?


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Jun 2009)

So soon? It was only installed yesterday.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jun 2009)

I suppose it was asking a bit much given download speeds.

Was just asking cause I have a contact in the States who is good with insect infestation...


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2009)

vanilla said:


> i suppose it was asking a bit much given download speeds.
> 
> Was just asking cause i have a contact in the states who is good with insect infestation...


 Lol


----------



## Chocks away (17 Jun 2009)

Sue Ellen, have you not asked in Trade Recommendations if there is a Forensic Entomologist (virtual) at large?  Seriously, could you get the back off and use one of those vacuum attachments for cleaning keyboards, moulded skirting boards and suchlike?


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jun 2009)

He's gone now poor soul. 

Haven't been using computer much to-day because I'm actually missing him now a la Catherine Tate and dead mouse scenario [broken link removed] [broken link removed]


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jun 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> He's gone now poor soul.


 
Awww. It's ok Sue Ellen, here's a replacement for you . ( well he/she is red, kinda )


----------



## Darthvadar (18 Jun 2009)

If you miss him, Sue Ellen, maybe this little guy will keep you amused!...

http://www.onemotion.com/flash/spider/

Darth...


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jun 2009)

Yach,  I hate spiders


----------



## Darthvadar (18 Jun 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Yach, I hate spiders


 
Hee Hee!!!... I got that impression... Which is the main reason I posted that link...

Sorry, Sue Ellen... Couldn't pass up an opportunity to spook an arachnaphobe!...

Darth...


----------



## S.L.F (18 Jun 2009)

Darthvadar said:


> If you miss him, Sue Ellen, maybe this little guy will keep you amused!...
> 
> http://www.onemotion.com/flash/spider/
> 
> Darth...


 
That spider will keep my boy amused for hours.

Thanks Darth


----------



## Darthvadar (18 Jun 2009)

S.L.F said:


> That spider will keep my boy amused for hours.
> 
> Thanks Darth


 
You're very welcome, SLF... I've played with it for hours myself... It's BRILLIANT, isn't it???... It takes an amazing mind to come up with something like that... I envy them their talent...

Darth...


----------



## Complainer (27 Jun 2009)

He was probably working for Google - http://www.searchenginepromotionhel...ch-engine-optimization/googles-new-spider.php


----------

